# Pumpensteuerung Logo



## marvin_nyk (6 April 2021)

Guten Tag,

ich muss als Azubi-Projekt eine Pumpensteuerung mit 2 Pumpen und 4 Schwimmern machen:

Bei Schwimmer 2 soll eine von beiden Pumpen angehen sie sollen abwechselnd laufen, bei Schwimmer 3 
sollen beide Pumpen anspringen, bei Schwimmer 4 kommt Überlauf wodurch eine Hupe betätigt wird, bei Schwimmer 1 gehen alle Pumpen aus.
Wenn eine Pumpe in Störung geht soll die andere anspringen. Es gibt einen Hand- und Automatikbetrieb. Wenn es zu einer Störung kommt soll es durch eine rote Leuchte angezeigt werden, auch Betrieb Pumpe 1 oder 2 soll durch Leuchten angezeigt werden, dass alles soll in Logo umgsetzt werden, ich habe da schon etwas zusammengestellt, mir fehlt aber der Wechsel bei Störung. Ich bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt. Danke schön im voraus. https://www.dropbox.com/s/bbt09dqfo8sgfau/pumpen.lsc?dl=0


----------



## GUNSAMS (6 April 2021)

Und wir sind auf deine Eigeninitiative gespannt.

Hast du denn schon versucht, ein Programm zu erstellen?
Wenn ja, wo hapert es denn?


----------



## marvin_nyk (6 April 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Und wir sind auf deine Eigeninitiative gespannt.
> 
> Hast du denn schon versucht, ein Programm zu erstellen?
> Wenn ja, wo hapert es denn?



Ja ich habe schon ein Programm erstellt, habe einen Dropbox link hinzugefügt, es hapert an der Übernahme der anderen Pumpe wenn die eine in Störung geht.


----------



## GUNSAMS (6 April 2021)

Hast du mal den genauen Wortlaut der Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## marvin_nyk (6 April 2021)

Es gibt keinen genauen Wortlaut der Aufgabenstellung mir wurde die Aufgabe gegeben eine Steuerung für einen Pumpensumpf mit 2 Pumpen zu erstellen


----------



## GUNSAMS (6 April 2021)

Hier ein Vorschlag.


----------



## marvin_nyk (7 April 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Hier ein Vorschlag.



Danke schön das hilft mir sehr weiter


----------

